# Putting in at Beacon 42



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

Aight fellas if you happen to see a guide green Marquesa with a 90 yami on the back of it towed by a white suburban on mud grips, it's ya boy don't hesitate to holler at me. Planning on putting in at Beacon 42 Friday and Saturday. I'll be poling around behind vanns island, maybe Galnipper point area, George's bar and plantation island. Looking forward to talking or meeting with some of you guys on here. Name is Ethan.


----------



## Ethan_W (Oct 19, 2015)

good luck! Hope the wind cooperates for you. Just remember the Haulover bridge is closed if you're coming up from the south.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

DeepSouthFly said:


> Aight fellas if you happen to see a guide green Marquesa with a 90 yami on the back of it towed by a white suburban on mud grips, it's ya boy don't hesitate to holler at me. Planning on putting in at Beacon 42 Friday and Saturday. I'll be poling around behind vanns island, maybe Galnipper point area, George's bar and plantation island. Looking forward to talking or meeting with some of you guys on here. Name is Ethan.


How did you do? that wind was pretty brutal. We got a couple on Friday. before the wind kicked up. Saturday and Sunday was so windy. We just got one red each day.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

FYI watch out for how far down you launch your boat at the ramp... back down too far and you'll drop off an edge sometimes. I don't know if you're set up for dry launching or not, but regardless when you pull up to the ramp launch as close at you can to the pay booth it seems to not fall off as bad.

I always hope on the boat north of the ramp itself where it is more sand bottom and not gravel/rock as well. No since in scratching up the keel.


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

Padre said:


> How did you do? that wind was pretty brutal. We got a couple on Friday. before the wind kicked up. Saturday and Sunday was so windy. We just got one red each day.


Pretty much the same story here. Got into some trout early then went looking for reds behind vanns. Caught 3 real quick then drove down to Galnipper and worked that big flat. Saw a ton of tailing fish but I didn't have the most experienced fisher on the bow so the wind made it hard to get baits in the strike zone. Saturday was a wash.


----------

